# Awesome experience at pc



## DRIVEMECRAZY (Apr 27, 2010)

Ya gotta do this! These guys are great at what they do and the whole experience makes you realize that your car is capable of so much more than you ever imagined!

Many have written about the experience--I have attached a link to my video of the day. (hope this works!)
Enjoy!

And thanks guys at PC for the ROYAL treatment! It was great fun.

http://gallery.me.com/juliestreeter/100234


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, that's really awesome! Congrats. Very nice video summary as well. Really looking forward to mine on 12/23.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I cannot wait to take the two day M school


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

Man, now you're talking! I will have to do that some time. Do you need to own an M car? I have a 335xi.


----------



## Popdisplay (Oct 29, 2010)

roy335 said:


> Man, now you're talking! I will have to do that some time. Do you need to own an M car? I have a 335xi.


No
they supply the vehicle

Two-Day M School

M cars represent the zenith of BMW's quest to find the joy of driving. M School utilizes the mighty M5, M6 and M3 to hone your driving skills in preparation of those times when the road or track calls out for a more spirited driving experience.

The first day puts an emphasis on developing elementary high-performance driving capabilities by demanding precision and skill refinement. Exercises will take place on the slalom, autocross, wet skid pad and the Real Roads course.

Day Two challenges you to be more assertive and put the car through its paces. We'll add advanced driving techniques like trail-braking and demand better cornering transitions. The car is ready. Are you?

Tuition includes two nights lodging and meals for school days, M branded polo, gear bag and jacket and custom painted M School helmet. All participants must hold a valid driver's license

Cost: $3,295
Check availability


----------



## Safetyman (Oct 14, 2010)

*That was very well done*

Thanks for sharing the video. I pick up my new car at the PC on Monday...finally!


----------



## AnonCA (Oct 26, 2010)

After going down to the PC to see the new X3, I can say I was truly impressed from our arrival to our departure by everybody involved. I would recommend that type of delivery for anyone.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Very Nice Video !!! Love the M5 hot lap:bigpimp:

Congrats on the new toy:thumbup:


----------



## AnonCA (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish there were more videos of hot laps from the PDC.


----------



## eyesight1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this video. We pick up our 535i Xdrive on January 14. We are absolutely beside ourselves with anticipation.


----------



## black_fx_35 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing....I pick up my X5D on Jan 20th! Cant wait for PCD!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post! Don't know how I missed this one back in December.

Glad you had a great time :thumbup:


----------



## gregoryw1 (Nov 22, 2010)

great video! I'm doing PCD on Feb 8 for my X3. i also poked around on your albums of your European Delivery - what an experience that must have been - just stellar! On my drive from Greenville back to Atlanta I'm gonna pretend Lake Hartwell is really Lake Cuomo and Stone Mountain is the really the Alps.


----------



## DRIVEMECRAZY (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, the Euro deliv is outstanding experience. Good luck pretending! Gas price will be dead give away that you are not in Europe!!


----------



## MSS2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Great video and thanks for sharing. I am due for PCD in march for a 528. Would I get to do all this or would that be less than this


----------



## DRIVEMECRAZY (Apr 27, 2010)

Should be the same fun day I had!


----------

